# cow calling after the rut



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anybody had succes cow calling for either bulls or cow elk, after the rut is over? 
I havent hunted the extended much and was just wondering if this was an effective way to locate animals.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can actually call, it works great. If you use one of those Sceery or Cowgirls, it aint gonna work...if you sound like a duck, it aint gonna work...in other words, sound LIKE a cow elk


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It works for locating pretty good. With a lost cow or calf call you can get others to respond and will help you zero in on their location. I wouldn't expect many to come to you but sometimes a few will if they are the lost animal. And remember that if you do a lost cow or calf call and get a response, change your call because you aren't lost anymore.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

How many of you have tried staging a cow fight? If you have, was it successful?


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats good advise guys, I apreciate it. Good point bullsnot, not sure I would have thought of that one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had great success calling cows in, in fact I've killed more calling them in than not, early and late. Like wap67 said, sound like an elk. 

Sceery calls make good makeshift wheel chocks..........


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

never liked the sceery or the hochie mama, I have always done my best with a double reed diafram. I tried the mouth piece from a terminator bugle but didnt like the way it sounded either.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Carltons Fighting cow call, Primos Hyper-lip single, Mossback Widowmaker...all these are external reed calls...LEARN TO USE THEM!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

wapiti67 said:


> Carltons Fighting cow call, Primos Hyper-lip single, Mossback Widowmaker...all these are external reed calls...LEARN TO USE THEM!!!


+1 I am surprised that more don't use external reeds. Very realistic cow calls.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You mean that when i squeeze my Hoochie Mama a thousand times on the mountain it doesn't do any good? I have been lied to! The package even says it is the best around. I want my money back. :roll:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll tell you what I don't mind all of the guys out there squeaking the crap out of their hoochie's. That means they aren't killing any elk....more for me!!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually have used the hoochie mama the past 5 seasons and it has worked very well for me. I have used it primarily as a locator but it also seems to calm the elk down when I use it as I stalk in on them.

I also used it this year as I slow hiked through the woods and was able to walk within 10 yards of my buck I shot. he was bedded down and i didnt even know he was there. I think he only stayed put because he thought I was an elk.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

When used sparingly and in the right situation a hoochie can work. I called in my first ever bull with a hoochie. The problem is some guys get it and wear the thing out in a week squeaking the crap out of it. The elk in the area learn to the sound and avoid it. Over time is has become less and less effective.

The sneaking up on a buck trick is a good one and does sometimes work.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

There a couple of bull elk hanging in my garage and my fathers garage that would disagree with the supposed lack of ability of the hoochie mama. That being said, I also prefer the external reed calls due to the broad range of sounds that can be produced with them.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

neverdrawn said:


> There a couple of bull elk hanging in my garage and my fathers garage that would disagree with the supposed lack of ability of the hoochie mama. That being said, I also prefer the external reed calls due to the broad range of sounds that can be produced with them.


Yeah like I said it can and has worked. It's over used though and over time has become less effective especially in areas with lots of pressure.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

So what is the best external reed? Are they hard to learn to use effectively? I would love to add it to my arsenal. The hoochie does an incredible job for me of getting the bulls to scream at me but it rarely brings them to me. It gets cows and spikes to stop and look every time and SOMETIMES walk in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I absolutely HATE the Hoochie Momma! However, like bullsnot, I like having others using them, leaves the elk worth going after for me. 

As for which external reed is 'best', IMHO there are three that I think work great and are head and shoulders above the rest: The Primos Hyper-Lip Single, the Carlton Fight'n Cow, and the Mossback Widow Maker. All three are very easy to use and can make every cow/calf sound you'll hear from a real cow/calf. They each have slightly different pitches, with the Carton being the highest pitched (which is why I love it for calf sounds), and the Mossback being the lowest pitch (which gives it more effective distance). The one thing I really like about the Mossback reed is it can be used when wet, while every other reed call I have tried is useless when wet. I keep one of each with me when chasing wapiti.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I disagree that you feel the Hoochie Mama is not a good call. I like to use my Hyper lip call to locate and get them talking, followed up with the Hoochie Mama because then I get the effect of two cows together. I prefer to use my reed call and am usually very effective with it, but I have also, in the post rut, been able to locate bulls using only my Hoochie Mama. So if you are not getting them to talk, it might be operator error. Also it depends on the region you are hunting in I would say. My buddy was in an area further south from me and he said that they never heard any elk talking at all. But yet where I was, I had bulls screaming at me like no other.


----------

